# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.40.00 and Sigma firmware v1.42 released!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.40.00 and 
Sigma firmware v1.42 are out!*   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  Fast Direct Unlock and Repair IMEI database was updated with new firmware versions 
for the following ZTE devices: *♦ F160:* ORG_KE_P622F2V1.0.0B01-S *♦ F555:* MPCS_US_P671A91V1.0.0B05-S *♦ SFR StarAddict:* GB_P743FV1.0.0B12 *♦ V880:* TEL_P729USV1.0.0B09 *♦ V790:* MOBINIL_P752D03V1.0.0B04  *MTK Platform Update:*  The following models have been added to the list of supported: *♦ GOMobile Nexus GO350* (MT625A) *♦ Stone St850* (MT6253)    *It’s more than recommended to use the latest version of Sigma software!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## enj007

baraka laho fik

----------

